# Heeere Turkey, Turkey, Turkey (Pic Heavy)



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

Finished polishing and assembly today on my first batch of pot calls, several are already sold so I must be doing something right. I got a sound that's a bit deeper and more raspy plus with some design suggestions they are louder than my original which is good. 3 coats WOP and then buffed and waxed. Striker handles were cut from the same piece of wood as the call blank and all use a Hickory dowel. The customer buying some of them wanted them numbered so I thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to give them a serial number in case I end up a famous call maker and they are worth millions 

C and C are welcome.

Walnut



 

Osage



 

Two in Burr Oak? from @Graybeard I hope he'll chime in as I forgot the story behind the wood. I know it was something special



 

Maple Burl



 

The board was labelled Pau Ferro but I'm not sure what it really is it's a bit lighter in color than other pieces I've got....



 

A pair in Bocote



 

Camphor with sap wood (Cleared up the sinuses turning that one!)



 

A pair in Tap Hole Maple



 

Two in Amboyna (These blanks were really dark and waxed, had no idea what they were until I cut and drilled them and got a pleasant surprise)



 



 

Black Naragusta Burl

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2016)

Very cool. How many have you made so far? Looks like you got the hang of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. How many have you made so far? Looks like you got the hang of it.



I've made 15 (When I numbered them I skipped 13 so nobody gets an unlucky call)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 5, 2016)

Nice calls. Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 5, 2016)

Good looking calls !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bigdoc (May 5, 2016)

Those are beautiful calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2016)

Nicely done! I'm guessing the oneway was up to the task...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2016)

My favorites are the Tap Hole Maple and Black Naragusta Burl. Nice Nice calls! One thing to keep in mind is these are used during the spring when bugs are out and Deet spray is used. Deet really wrecks finishes like WOP if it gets on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 5, 2016)

Good looking calls Colin. I like the numbering and the way the strikers are of the same wood but with a varying look because of grain orientation. I have some mesquite 4x4 blanks if you ever need any. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've made 15 (When I numbered them I skipped 13 so nobody gets an unlucky call)



Skipped 13!?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

Excellent work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 6, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> My favorites are the Tap Hole Maple and Black Naragusta Burl. Nice Nice calls! One thing to keep in mind is these are used during the spring when bugs are out and Deet spray is used. Deet really wrecks finishes like WOP if it gets on it!



Very true. I ruined the finish on a new Browning Auto-5 shotgun when I was a kid with bug spray that was on my hands. Gary


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2016)

Look good for a pen turner/ box maker/ bowl turning / who knows what kinda guy. Lol. 
Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (May 6, 2016)

Nice calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 6, 2016)

Holy cow you're a fast worker. I remember when you opened the package in the cafe. Nothing really special about the wood other than a friend gave it to me. Pretty sure it's burr oak then? Looks like it. Beautiful job on the calls btw

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

Great looking call Colin, you learn quick! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2016)

Great looking bunch of calls! Hope you sell em all!


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking bunch of calls! Hope you sell em all!



Me too, Otherwise they'll get repurposed as ventilated slate coasters for your cold drinks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2016)

You are one productive woodworker! Nice job on ALL of the calls. Like the Maple burl and the Bocote ones the best. Great idea on numbering them -- you just might be famous one day... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful calls Colin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 6, 2016)

Smokin!!! You didn't waste any time or wood it looks like. Nice looking batch of calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 6, 2016)

Very nice looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 8, 2016)

Nice work! Those look great, and if people are already buying them up they must sound good, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (May 20, 2016)

really nice calls colin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 21, 2016)

Looking good, nice job, I need to get in the shop some more I guess

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

